# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mulla Jakup Hasipi (1951 - 2006)

## Illyrian_King

*Mulla Jakup Hasipi (1951 - 2006)*

Jakup Hasipi (2 shkurt 1951 - 6 janar 2006) u lind dhe jetoi në fshatin Sllupçan të Kumanovës. Ishte magjistër në teologji dhe patriot i njohur jo vetëm në fshat e në rrethin e Kumanovës por në tërë Maqedoninë edhe më gjërë. Ndër të gjitha lirisht mund të thuhet se ishte më oratori dhe më harizmatiku ndër shqiptarët e këtyre trojeve në kohën tonë. Ligjërimet e tija dallohen për nga përmbajtja harizmatike dhe argumentuese. Paraqitja e tijë multimediale këto 25 vitet e fundit e posaçërisht pas viteve 90' ka ndikuar drejtpërdrejt në vetëdijësimin e rrethit të Likovës si në aspektin fetarë Islam ashtu edhe në aspektin kombëtar e patriotik.

*Jeta dhe edukimi*

Jakup Hasipi u lind në fshatin Sllupçan më 2 shkurt 1951, shkollimin fillor e kreu në vendlindje, shkollimin e mesëm e kreu në Damask të Sirisë në medresenë "el-Furkan'" në vitin 1980. Studimet i kreu në universitetin e famshëm Al-Az'har, në fakultetin e bazave të Fesë Islame të Egjiptit në vitin 1985 ndërsa studimet postdiplomike i vazhdoi në Bejrut të Libanit.

Gjat viteve 1985-1990 punoi si imam në një xhami në Leverkusen të Gjermanisë ku ka dhënë kontribut të çmueshëm në kultivimin e vlerave fetare, morale, kulturore e kombëtare.

I vetëdijshëm për situatën në trojet tona në vitin 1990 kthehet në vendlindje për të kontribuar në gjendjen e rëndë të popullatës. Në ligjëratat e tija ishte shumë i përpikt dhe i guximshëm, kështu që ju ka bër ball kërcënimeve dhe marrjeve të shumta në pyetje nga ana e policisë sllavo-maqedone. Nga kjo periudhë e gjer në vdekjen e tij ka organizuar mbi 5000 ligjërata, kontribut ky që ka dritë çdo ditë në trojet tona përmes ruajtjes multimediale.

Në vitin 2001 gjat luftës në Maqedoni Jakup Hasipi paraqitet si njëri ndër strategët kryesorë në organizimin dhe përkrahjen e luftës, sepse ishte i bindur se vetëm përmes kryengritjes popullata do të jet në gjendje ti arrij liritë dhe të drejtat e veta.

Pas përfundimit të luftës në vitin 2003 në zgjedhjet e rregullta të Bashkësisë Islame në Kumanovë u zgjodh myfti për komunën e Kumanovës dhe Likovës.

Më 7 janar 2006 në një aksident trafiku në magjistralen Shkup - Kumanovë ndërron jetë.

*Kontributi në Islam*

Kontributi i tij në sferën e Islamit ndër të rinjt dhe të rriturit në Maqedoni dhe Kosovë është i njohur ndër këto troje si përmes pjesmarrjeve të drejtpërdrejta në tubime ashtu edhe përmes ligjërimeve multimediale. Vlen të ceket se të gjitha filmimet audio dhe video jan falas pa asnjë kufizim nga ana e këtij ligjëruesi.

Ndër këto xhirime të ligjëratave më të njohurat janë ligjërata e mabajtur në Ferizaj me rastin e përvjetorit të lindjes së Muhametit, nga e cila ligjërat mbetet thënja e tij se "...pa lexim jemi qumësht i prisht, pa lexim jemi popull i prisht...", si dhe xhirimi i ligjeratave në Prishtinë dhe Ferizaj.

*Kontributi Kombëtarë*

Si një imam dhe një menaxher i mirë i çështjeve të një fshati ka ndikuar shumë pozitivisht në organizimin e qytetarëve të fshatit si në çështjet e brendshme të fshatit ashtu edhe në ato të jashtme. Organizimi i tij ka qenë i njohur që nga koha e rrënimit të mureve në teritorin e Maqedonisë proçes ky që kishte për qëllim krijimin e trazirave ndër shqiptarët e Maqedonisë.

Ndikimi i tij me një dritë të pastër patriotike ka qenë gjat luftës së vitit 2001 kur me veshje të UÇK-së është paraqitur në opinion dhe ka kërkuar angazhimin masiv të popullatës në luftë kundër sllavo-maqedonasve, emri dhe vepra e tijë kanë pasur ndikim ndër poupllatën gjatë gjithë kohës.

----------


## Illyrian_King

Poezi nga Jakup Hasipi:

*JEMI SHQIPTAR DHE JEMI ME FE*

_Ne jemi shqiptar dhe jemi me fe,
Nuk ka popull në botë më të lumtur se ne,
Ne jemi krenar që jemi mysliman,
Kemi sunduar botën gjithë anembanë...

Zemërbardhë të gatshëm gjithë për durim,
Jemi bujar dhe kemi dorë për pajtim,
Ne Kur`anin kemi libër të shenjtë,
Ai na mëson gjithmonë të jemi të drejtë.

Pejgamberin tonë me zemër e dojmë,
Dhe Kur`anin net e ditë e lexojmë,
Ne gjithë shkencat në këtë botë do ti mësojmë,
Dhe armikut deri në prag do ti shkojmë.

Mëmëdhenë tonë ne duhet ta mbrojmë
Dhe prej Zotit ndihmë duhet të kërkojmë,
Atë që duhet dhënën kurrë se harrojmë,
Kështu xhennetin së bashku të gjithë e fitojmë._

----------


## Illyrian_King

Këtu do t'i postoj disa foto të tij gjatë luftës në Iliridë (2001)

*Jakup Hasipi me Ali Ahmetin*

----------


## Illyrian_King



----------


## Illyrian_King



----------


## Illyrian_King



----------


## Illyrian_King

*Jakup Hasipi gjatë luftës duke biseduar me bashkëluftetar*




*Jakup Hasipi pyetet për Kombin dhe flamurin kombëtar*

----------


## Illyrian_King

*Mulla Jakup Hasipi (1951 - 2006)*

Nga: Mexhid Yvejsi

*Mulla Jakup Hasipi ishte një hoxhë dijetar,
një burrë atdhetar, një trim luftëtar;
një shembulltyrë për besimtarë, 
një pasqyrë për çdo shqiptarë!*

Mulla Jakup Hasipi lindi më 2 Shkurt 1951, në katundin Sllupçan të Likovës, në rrethin e Kumanovës.  Rrjedh prej një familje fshatare, bujqësore, por besimtare e punëtore…

Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje dhe posa e kreu, në vend të librit, i mbeti shati në dorë, ishte dëshira e babës që djali të bëhët punëtor…!

Të bëhët punëtor, të bëhët krah i tij, në punë të ndryshme në bujqësi…Ndërsa, Jakup Hasipi, djal’i ri, punoi për disa vite me shati n’dorë, por mendjën nuk e kishte tek bujqësia, prej së cilës mvarej shtëpija, por gjithnjë mendonte tek libri, dituria…

Kështu, një ditë, kur Mulla Jakupi ishte në shtëpi, siç kishte dëshirë, i ndodhi një “mrekulli” e mirë. E zgjoi babën nga gjumi dhe i kërkoi do pare, për  në Austri me shkue, për me punue. Por, babai i tij, sapo u zgjue i tha: “Jo biro, ti s’ke nevojë të shkosh në Austri me punue, por do të shkosh në Sham (Siri) për me mësue, kjo asht ma mirë, kështu edhe zemra ka dëshirë!”

Nga këto fjalë, Mulla Jakupi jo vetëm që u gëzue, por edhe më shumë u befasue, qysh në këtë mënyrë dëshira iu plotësue…! Më vonë, nana i kishte tregue, se: “ Kur e ke zgjue babën prej gjumit, ai sapo e kishte pa në andërr Pejgamberin (a.s.), i cili i kishte thanë: “ Po, pse ore nuk po e lejon djalin m’i vazhdue mësimet që i ka në zemër!”

Në vitin 1975,  në moshën 24 vjeçare, shkoi në Damask, Siri, regjistrohet në Medresenë “El-Furkan”, ku diplomoi në vitin 1980.

Posa e kreu medresenë në Damask, Mulla Jakupi shkoi në Kairo, Egjipt, për të vazhdue studimet e larta në teologji, ku regjistrohet në Universitetin e famshëm “El-Az’har”, ku diplomoi në vitin 1985.

Pas diplomimit në Kairo të Egjiptit nuk kthehet në vendlindje, por shkoi në Gjermani, në qytetin Leverkuzen, ku shërbeu pranë mërgimtarëve, kryesisht, shqiptarë, në xhaminë e qytetit. Shërbeu  me përkushtim, me devotshmëri, deri në vitin 1990, si imam, predikues e mësues.

Në vitin 1990, pas 15 viteve shkollim e shërbim në mërgim, kthehet në vendlindje plotë përmallim. Menjëherë, në katundin e tij, e filloi punën në xhami.

Në xhami të katundit Sllupçan të Likovës, me punë vetëmohuese, Mulla Jakupit i doli zani  në çdo anë të Kosovës. Zani i tij u përhapë nëpër Maqedoni, u përhapë me shpejtësi edhe në Shqipni… Si ndodhi kjo?

Në fillim të vitit 1994 në Kumanovë u hapë radioja e parë, me emërin” Radio “Zëri i Kumanovës”, ku Mulla Jakupi mbante predikime, fjalime, të cilat dëgjoheshin me vëmendje.

Jo vetëm që dëgjoheshin me vëmendje e kënaqësi, hytbet, predikimet, fjalimet e tij, por ato regjistroheshin nëpër kaseta dhe u përhapeshin si raketa, u përhapeshin me shpejtësi nëpër Kosovë, Maqedoni e Shqipni…

Mulla Jakupi ka ligjërue, ka predikue, ka mbajtur mbi 5000 fjalime, me përmbajtje fetare-atdhetare, në të gjitha trojet shqiptare, në një kohë kur armiqët donin të na shkulnin fare…Kudo që shkonte – kudo frymëzonte…

Frymëzonte nëpër xhami, nëpër salla të kinemave, nëpër pallate të kulturës, nëpër halla të sporteve dhe asnjëherë mundi nuk i shkoi kot, sepse nga gëzimi e frymëzimi kishte edhe lotë, në sallat e mbushura përplotë…!

Kur me 22 Janar 2001 krisi pushka e lirisë në Tearcë të Tetovës dhe pas dy muajve u përhapë edhe në anën e Likovës, në katundin Sllupçan u vendos Komandanti i lavdishëm, Fadil Nimani – Tigri, me bashkëluftëtarët e tij dhe pikërisht në shtëpinë e Mulla Jakupit.

Në këtë shtëpi u themelue Shtabi i UÇK-së për komunën e Likovës, ku Mulla Jakupi jo vetëm që mori pjesë në luftë, por ishte ndër luftëtarët më të dalluar, ndër trimat më të shquar…

Pas luftës nuk shërbeu më në xhaminë e Sllupçanit të Likovës, sepse zgjedhet Myfti i Kumanovës…

Me 7 janar 2006 në rrugën Shkup-Kumanovë, Mulla Jakup

Hasipi, që luftoi ditë e natë aq trimërisht, humbi jetën, për një cast, tragjikisht… !

Siç ishte i madh në jetën e tij, në shërbim të Zotit, në shërbim të popullit, një jetë me plotë përpjekje, po aq i madh ishte edhe në vdekje. Në varrimin e tij, në katundin Sllupçan, ku iu bënë shërbimet fetare e kombëtare, morën pjesë mijëra qytetarë nga të gjitha trojet shqiptare…

Mulla Jakupin e kam takuar disa herë, para e pas luftës, se qysh ishte ky hoxhë, ky dijetar, ky trim, ky luftëtar, se qysh ishte ky njeri e ka ka përshkrue poeti, Burhanudin Fili, në këtë poezi…:

*Mulla Jakup Sllupçani*

_Kuj don Allahu i jep hidajet
E udhëzon, e mëson si don Vet.
Me mirësinë e Tij gjithkah e shetit,
Me nurin e Tij rrugën ia ndritë.
Në jetë shumë raste i përjetojmë
Mulla Jakupin këtu e kujtojmë
Hoxhë Jakupi i Sllupçanit
Brum shqiptari, fryt Imanit.
Le t’a njohim vlla Jakupin:
Me davet e ngarkoi supin.
I la arat, e la shatin,
E la familjen edhe fshatin;
Kumanovë e Vilajet,
U nisë rrugës për gurbet;
Për tixharet ai asht nisë
Jo për marka, as devizë…
Por me dritë t’Zotit m’u pajisë.
Mbas shumë rrugë n’Sham arritë
Për t’marrë dije, që asht dritë.
Ndej në sofër të burrnisë, 
Në terbjet të Muhamedisë. 
Ditë e natë atje mësoi…
Për ma lart në Misir shkoi;
Se atje, vlla, asht Ez-heri
Qe për dije asht muteberi.
E prej luleve t’diturisë,
Mori nektarin e mirësisë;
Edhe u kthye në Vilajet,
Punës ju vu, ai, për davet…
N’krah janxhikun, n’dorë qitapin,
N’rrugë t’davetit shtrini hapin:
Në Sllupçan e Gjermani,
Në Kosovë, ma vonë n’Shqipni.
Kudo që shkoi e ke takoi,
Me davet, ai, i frymëzoi.
Allahu i dha dije dhe zell,
Që Islamin me këndell.
Allahu vet, ate, e nderoi,
Që fjala e tij n’zemra t’përshkoi…
Dituni, besë e bujari,
Gërshetu bashkë me trimni,
Në mejdan t’jetës i nxorri
Kush qe i zoti, prej tyre mori.
Porse të vehten ban exheli:
Kur t’i vijë dikuj apeli,
Nuk ka shtek për pa u nisë…
Se kështu Allahu e ka ujdisë.
Me shumë nderime u përciell
Shumë xhemat aty u mbledh:
Vilajet, Kosovë, Shqipni,
Prej vendeve tjera e Turqi.
Fort me mall e përcollën,
Deri n’mjekrra lottët rrodhën.
Por, prej Allahut t’gjithë jemi,
E te Ai, sërish kthehemi!
Vepra e tij kurr s’harrohet,
Pema matet mbasi t’rrxohet,
E kush donë atë me nderu
Veprën e tij me vazhdu.
Rahmet past Jakup Sllupçani,
Në Xhennet iu baft Mekami!_

----------


## Illyrian_King

*Jakup Hasipi flet për familjen Jasharaj*




*Jakup Hasipi ligjeratë për luftën në Iliridë, ligjeron nën uniformen e UÇK-së*

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Sot e kete dite,diteve te Premte i degjojme ligjeratat e te mjerit z. Jakup Hasipi
Zoti e shpërbleft me Xhennet inshallah
*

----------


## Hyllien

> Poezi nga Jakup Hasipi:
> 
> *JEMI SHQIPTAR DHE JEMI ME FE*
> 
> _Ne jemi shqiptar dhe jemi me fe,
> Nuk ka popull në botë më të lumtur se ne,
> Ne jemi krenar që jemi mysliman,
> Kemi sunduar botën gjithë anembanë...
> 
> ...


Ky njëri vec elitës kombëtare nuk i përket. O ti Illyrian King, hapi këto tema tek forumi musliman të lutem, mos na ndot Elitën Kombëtare me të tillë njerëz. Po vërehet një trend i frikshëm i Kosovarëve dhe Maqedonasve Shqiptarë të na barazojnë Shqiptarinë me Muslimanizëm, të përdhosin figurat e mocme shqiptare në favor të disa njerëzëve që akoma nuk kanë qënë dhe zorr se do jenë ndonjëherë subjekt i një kritike të mirfilltë historike. Figura obskure lokale që po mundohet me cdo kusht të përgjithësohen si shembuj për tu ndjekur. Por mesa po shoh, mirë do ishte që të filloj dhe ky proces sepse shumica po mësohet me disa idhuj të rremë kombëtar që nuk promovojnë vizion atdhetar por vizion Arab.

Kjo temë është turp të hapet në Elitën Kombëtare. Kjo si dhe shumë të tjera që ke hapur është propagandë e mirfilltë islamosllave në forum që promovon ndërtimin e një identiteti shumë të rrezikshëm Kosovar dhe antishqiptar.

----------


## Opake Opinga

Elita kombetare *Arabe* se eshte varrosur si zagar Arab, pa asnje tradite Shqiptare.

----------


## AnaH_M

Pse me jan fshire posrimet o hapesi i temes? Apo don vetem ti te postosh video te tij?

----------


## Kandy*

> Ky njëri vec elitës kombëtare nuk i përket. O ti Illyrian King, hapi këto tema tek forumi musliman të lutem, mos na ndot Elitën Kombëtare me të tillë njerëz. Po vërehet një trend i frikshëm i Kosovarëve dhe Maqedonasve Shqiptarë të na barazojnë Shqiptarinë me Muslimanizëm, të përdhosin figurat e mocme shqiptare në favor të disa njerëzëve që akoma nuk kanë qënë dhe zorr se do jenë ndonjëherë subjekt i një kritike të mirfilltë historike. Figura obskure lokale që po mundohet me cdo kusht të përgjithësohen si shembuj për tu ndjekur. Por mesa po shoh, mirë do ishte që të filloj dhe ky proces sepse shumica po mësohet me disa idhuj të rremë kombëtar që nuk promovojnë vizion atdhetar por vizion Arab.
> 
> Kjo temë është turp të hapet në Elitën Kombëtare. Kjo si dhe shumë të tjera që ke hapur është propagandë e mirfilltë islamosllave në forum që promovon ndërtimin e një identiteti shumë të rrezikshëm Kosovar dhe antishqiptar.


 :pa dhembe:  Autogol.

Kur e pashe qe eshte hapur kjo teme e dita qe do t'kete reagime te tilla, pa iu shkuar mendja fare te Gongje Bojaxhiu.

Ky eshte fakt qe ka qene hoxhe, por edhe luftetar per t'i cliruar trojet shqiptare. Po Gongjen pervec misionit fetar, cfare misioni ka patur per t'i ndihmuar kombit?

Dhe cuditerisht ajo duhet te jete tek elita jone (dhe madje nese nje shqiptar s'e quan nene konsiderohet i dezertuar), kurse Jakupi jo, se s'e ka emrin Jakob.

----------


## Hyllien

> Autogol.
> 
> Kur e pashe qe eshte hapur kjo teme e dita qe do t'kete reagime te tilla, pa iu shkuar mendja fare te Gongje Bojaxhiu.
> 
> Ky eshte fakt qe ka qene hoxhe, por edhe luftetar per t'i cliruar trojet shqiptare. Po Gongjen pervec misionit fetar, cfare misioni ka patur per t'i ndihmuar kombit?
> 
> Dhe cuditerisht ajo duhet te jete tek elita jone (dhe madje nese nje shqiptar s'e quan nene konsiderohet i dezertuar), kurse Jakupi jo, se s'e ka emrin Jakob.


A je i sigurtë se është autogol ? Kur nuk di rregullat dhe se cfarë porte mbron mos flit kot. Elitë kombëtare muslimane ka këtu, dhe janë nga Ismail Qemali me Frashërit etj, njerëz të një kalibri intelektual të jashtzakonshëm. Lexohe vjershën e atij mikut. Gonxhja nuk ka prediku kurrë në Shqipëri, ajo është ambasadore humanitare e Shqipërisë në botë, por ti nuk ke as shkollë as edukatën e mjaftueshme, as traditat minimale shqiptare ti kuptosh disa gjëra. Sic është Gonxhja është dhe nobelisti Ferid Murati e shumë të tjerë. E ke idenë e logjikës së një argumenti dhe sa kuptim ka apo jo ? Ai flet për Xhenet për Allah dhe me një stil shumë të ulët antiletrar, pra bejtexhi.

Përvec se është i shkolluar dhe në Siri që është argument më vete që ky është një Kalë Troje i rrezikshëm. Hajde de Turqi ose Egjipt ku dhe kemi sunduar me shekuj. Ka kuptim se në Kairo gjëndet një nga universitetet më të vjetra në botë dhe ka patur historikisht qysh në kohët e perandorëve shqiptarë e deri në dinastinë Ali. Po Siri ???!!! Eshtë shkolluar në Siri në teologji ? E ke idenë se kush janë Sirianët dhe cfarë relacioni kanë me Shqipërinë ?

Ju po mundoheni me kriju një identitet islamik Kosovar antishqiptar dhe kjo që po bëni ja u lejon kasta politike aktuale shumë e dyshimtë në Kosovë. Në vend të lexoni Ukshin Hotin më budallallepseni me këta njerëz, teologë SIRIANE të përfshirë në lëvizje ekstreme fetare dhe në cështjet e një komuniteti që deri ne 1990 ishte në harmoni me vetveten dhe me të tjerët, ndërsa tani ka kaluar në një ekstrem të frikshëm!!!!!!!
Kjo është një Deja Vu e frikshme për cdo njëri që njef alfën e historisë Shqiptare.

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Ky njëri vec elitës kombëtare nuk i përket. O ti Illyrian King, hapi këto tema tek forumi musliman të lutem, mos na ndot Elitën Kombëtare me të tillë njerëz. Po vërehet një trend i frikshëm i Kosovarëve dhe Maqedonasve Shqiptarë të na barazojnë Shqiptarinë me Muslimanizëm, të përdhosin figurat e mocme shqiptare në favor të disa njerëzëve që akoma nuk kanë qënë dhe zorr se do jenë ndonjëherë subjekt i një kritike të mirfilltë historike. Figura obskure lokale që po mundohet me cdo kusht të përgjithësohen si shembuj për tu ndjekur. Por mesa po shoh, mirë do ishte që të filloj dhe ky proces sepse shumica po mësohet me disa idhuj të rremë kombëtar që nuk promovojnë vizion atdhetar por vizion Arab.
> 
> Kjo temë është turp të hapet në Elitën Kombëtare. Kjo si dhe shumë të tjera që ke hapur është propagandë e mirfilltë islamosllave në forum që promovon ndërtimin e një identiteti shumë të rrezikshëm Kosovar dhe antishqiptar.


I dashur Hyllien,

Nuk është hera e parë e as fundit nuk do të jetë (besoj) që njerëzit me vlera kombëtare kishin edhe aspektin e tyre fetar, këtë na e deshmon historia tek figurat më të medha të këtij kombi: Pjetër Bogdani, Pjetër Budi, At Shtjefen Gjeçovi, At Gjergj Fishta, Fan S Noli, Muhamed Kyçyku, Hasan Zyko Kamberi, Nezim Berati, Mulla Idriz Gjilani, Gonxhe Bojaxhiu - Nënë Tereza, Mulla Haxhi Zeka, Haxhi Ymer Prizreni, etj.
I dashur Hyllien, figurat kombëtar i përkasin tërë kombit e jo vetëm një feje, andaj uroj që edhe ti, por edhe të tjerët në këtë temë t'i shikoni gjërat nga ky prizëm ata janë mbarëkombëtar dhe vet fakti se luftuan nën uniformën e UÇK-së dhe nën flamurin kombëtar shqiptar e deshmon më së miri përkushtimin e tyre atdhetar.
Temat që kamë hapur nuk kanë të bëjnë aspak me propagandë "islamo-sllave" siç quajte ti, sikur të isha një i tillë nuk do të kerkoja të fshiheshin postimet e anëtarit Njoni-ch nga kjo temë ku u bë tendencë të fetarizohet figura. Temat për Nijazi Azemin, Ismet Jasharin dhe Jakup Hasipi kanë karakter kryekput kombëtar pa asnjë lidhje fetar (sa i përket meje). Uroj dhe shpresoj në mirëkuptimin tënd!

Me t'mira!

----------


## Kandy*

> A je i sigurtë se është autogol ? Kur nuk di rregullat dhe se cfarë porte mbron mos flit kot. Elitë kombëtare muslimane ka këtu, dhe janë nga Ismail Qemali me Frashërit etj, njerëz të një kalibri intelektual të jashtzakonshëm. Lexohe vjershën e atij mikut. Gonxhja nuk ka prediku kurrë në Shqipëri, ajo është ambasadore humanitare e Shqipërisë në botë, por ti nuk ke as shkollë as edukatën e mjaftueshme, as traditat minimale shqiptare ti kuptosh disa gjëra. Sic është Gonxhja është dhe nobelisti Ferid Murati e shumë të tjerë. E ke idenë e logjikës së një argumenti dhe sa kuptim ka apo jo ? Ai flet për Xhenet për Allah dhe me një stil shumë të ulët antiletrar, pra bejtexhi.
> 
> Përvec se është i shkolluar dhe në Siri që është argument më vete që ky është një Kalë Troje i rrezikshëm. Hajde de Turqi ose Egjipt ku dhe kemi sunduar me shekuj. Ka kuptim se në Kairo gjëndet një nga universitetet më të vjetra në botë dhe ka patur historikisht qysh në kohët e perandorëve shqiptarë e deri në dinastinë Ali. Po Siri ???!!! Eshtë shkolluar në Siri në teologji ? E ke idenë se kush janë Sirianët dhe cfarë relacioni kanë me Shqipërinë ?
> 
> Ju po mundoheni me kriju një identitet islamik Kosovar antishqiptar dhe kjo që po bëni ja u lejon kasta politike aktuale shumë e dyshimtë në Kosovë. Në vend të lexoni Ukshin Hotin më budallallepseni me këta njerëz, teologë SIRIANE të përfshirë në lëvizje ekstreme fetare dhe në cështjet e një komuniteti që deri ne 1990 ishte në harmoni me vetveten dhe me të tjerët, ndërsa tani ka kaluar në një ekstrem të frikshëm!!!!!!!
> Kjo është një Deja Vu e frikshme për cdo njëri që njef alfën e historisë Shqiptare.


Se me cfare stili letrar ka shkruar nuk eshte aspak me rendesi, sepse s'po pretendohet te paraqitet Jakupi si elite letrare. Te rendesishme jane veprat dhe fjalet e tij rreth ceshtjes kombetare. 
Po me bejtexhinjte c'ke ti? Edhe ata do t'i perjashtosh nga letersia shqipe? Sigurisht per shkak qe lejuan letersine laike, per dallim nga katoliket qe nuk dilnin dot nga komuniteti fetar. Andaj edhe sot e keni trasheguar kete mendesi qe cdo gjeje kombetare mundoheni t'i ipni ngjyrime katolike.

Pastaj rreth shkollimit te tij s'ke shume informacion. Ai ne Siri kreu vetem shkollen e mesme, kurse studimet i ka bere ne Az'har (per te ta bere ty qejfin  :buzeqeshje:  ), ndersa ato posdimplomike ne Bejrut. 

Ne s'kemi nevoje me kriju asnje identitet te ri, sepse e kemi shume te qarte identitetin tone kombetar edhe fetar. Ti po i bie te njejtes vrime me serbet e maqedonet, sepse te ka verbuar katolicizmi, e s'sheh gje tjeter pos tij.
Kjo kasta politike qe thua ti, s'eshte as me pak e as me shume sesa vegel e Amerikes, e nese Amerika paska nje tendence te tille, atehere s'ke pse frikesohesh, sepse ajo punon per te miren e shqiptareve gjithmone.

----------


## i1l2m3i4

selam alejkum 
Allahu ju shperblefte per keto postime te bukura te hoxhes te nderuar dhe kam nje kerkes qe te kete sa me shume qe eshte e mundure ligjerata te Jakup Hasipit nese mundet dikushe me postu sa te eshte e mundure se jam i interesuare ma shume per me dite per kete hoxhe te nderuar Allahu ju shperblefte  selam alejkum

----------


## figaro

> *Sot e kete dite,diteve te Premte i degjojme ligjeratat e te mjerit z. Jakup Hasipi
> Zoti e shpërbleft me Xhennet inshallah
> *


Te ndjerit thuhet.

Edhe ky nga shembujt me te mir per çdo shqiptar te cilës do fe, i cili shkriu gjithe pasurin dhe gjithe diturin ne te miren e Kombit dhe popullit te tij.

Burra te till, jan te rralle ! Allahu i'a falt Xhennetin.

----------


## teta

kam pas fatin te ndegjoi nga afer  Mulla Jakupin,menyren si ai e predikonte fen islame-me drejtesi,urtesi miresi,pasterti ,une mund te them se vetem kater te ishin te ketij kalibri ne gjithe boten ne gjdo qoshk te saj,bota qe moti do ishte e gjitha islame.

nga ajo ca lexoi   si ne forumin musliman ,edhe ate katolik,ooboboobo po keta te bejen te kalosh ne ateizem...nuk kan lidhjen me te vogel me asnjeren prej feve

postoni dikush videon e ligjerates qe kam mbajt ne fakultetin e shtulit ne Tetove

ca thot aty: muslimani e ka humb dijen,ai duhet te kerkoi kudo,e te mos rresht,pale se ne cfar vendi eshte,edhe po te jete ne vendin me katolik,edhe aty ta kerkoi...mesim mesim vetem mesim,aty eshte shpetimi yne...
ky njeri nuk ka pas meri,por etje..etje per dije


 mos ta harroi edhe kete ne planin patriotik,ky njeri ka organizuar vetmbrojtjen e fshatit te vet ne kohen e turbullirae ne Maqedoni,dhe e gjithe bashkvendast e tij ka qendruar heroik dhe i ka bere forcat maqedoni te dorzohen si pula te lagura,dhe ti pranojn te gjitha kushtet qe ky i ka vendos.

----------

